# My pride in these boxes



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Lets start from the top.
TV - 50" Panasonic G15

Elemental Designs A6-5t5. Front and Centers. (replaced)
Elemental Desings A6 Bookshelf (replaced)
now....
Ascend Acoustics CBM-170 SE Fronts and Surrounds with..
Ascend Acoustics CMT-340 SE Center

Subs - Dual Sonotubes with eD 160v.2. (Build can be seen here)

Behringer ep2500 to power.
eD eq.2 for light eq, mainly for Sub sonic filter. 

Onkyo 606 Receiver. (And last Onkyo I'll buy...Grumble grumble)
Samsung Cheap bluray player. 
DTV Pal Plus DVR

HTPC I use a Mac Mini with Plex.
(No Satallite or Cable, 100% OTA and Netflix!)

The one remote to rule them all. Refurbished Logitech Harmony Xbox 360 Remote. 

It's basically a budget system strategically pieced together when budget allows. It's nothing compared to some but, the best compared anyone I know!!


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

We have somewhat similar setups with only OTA HDTV and Netflix. We try to watch less TV by selectively watching programs, with Dexter, Tru-Blood, and Castle among are current favs. Oh, and my wife (yes my wife!) has been eagerly anticipating the return of Spartacus to Starz. I looking forward to streaming through my computer IF I ever find a competent computer tech to get mine up and running lddude:

Funny how so many members have spouses that dislike the idea of a sonosub :scratch: My wife absolutely loved the idea vs a floor-space eating box.


----------



## Koopa (Aug 19, 2008)

Same here ironglen. My wife isn't big on TV. We watch very few TV shows and you bet Dexter and Tru blood are the two favorite! My wife LOVES them both, especially Tru-blood. I've been wanting to try out Spartacus hoping she will like it. We also found a few series we got off Netflix that were highly rated but, one season. Harper's Island and The Lost Room were a couple.

As far as the HTPC. I am competent IT Professional with 7 years behind me. I can tell you that the Mac Mini would be the easiest and most trouble free. I played with the idea of building one but, I seen and helped others struggle with their's. I don't use mine as a DVR but, as a content consumption device. It gets me Hulu.com, insertBigNetworkNameHere.com and youtube and runs PLEX for a beautiful interface to impress friends. I'll provide any questions anyone has on it.

I'm with ya on the Sonotubes. I much favored the small footprint. I have about a 3ft stick left that will probably be used for a couch shacking eD 13AV.2 I recently acquired.


----------

